# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Pershendetje Nga KUMANOVARJA

## Kumanovare

Hello dhe mire se ju gjeta shqiptar te bashkuar pa marrur parasysh trevat dhe qytetet ka rendesi qe ketu jemi te bashkuar dhe shpresoj se do ta bejm shqiperin e madhe per sa me perket mua vij nga nje qytet heroik dhe legjendar i ILIRIDES nga qyteti ku linda dhe mesova quhen shqipe  KUMANOVA  dhe ketu ne chat nfifem em nikun kumanovare kam disa vite qe jam larguar nga kumanova dhe ndodhem ne angli ketu jam studente vit i pare mediacompjuter dhe ...Ju pershendes te gjithve me se shumti KUMANOVARET ________Me rrespekt nag Kumanovarja  :lakuriq nate:   :Bredhi:

----------


## ALBA

Mireseerdhe midis nesh.Te uroj ta kalosh sa me mire ketu ne ForuminShqiptar.Pershendetje nga Alba

----------


## Kumanovare

dias foto nag kumanova

----------


## Kukesiane

Te uroj mire se ardhje sis kalofsh sa me bukur nice city kumanova te pershendes se dhe teze te kam :buzeqeshje: ) kalofsh sa me bukur ketu mes nesh

----------


## ermal80

mire se erdhe ........ia kalofsh mire ketu mes nesh

----------


## Dr_Love

KUMANOVARE MOS JE E SLLUPQANIT LOL :buzeqeshje: HAHHAH MIRE SE KE ARDHURE TE PERSHENDES DHE TE UROJ CDO TE MIRE CHAT TE KENDSHEM**** HAJT KUMANOVARE LUME UNE PER TY MKA BEKUAR ZOTI ME TY DASHURI***ku jeton ne angli oj kumanovare dhe sa vjet ke na trego dicka me shume sweety ;p Kapas trima  Kumanova

----------


## MERGIME

Kumanovare mire se ke ardthur moter kalofsh  mire befsh qef te pershendes shume me qe je e para kumanovare ketu ne ket forum
viva Great Albania

----------


## Enkela B.

mire se erdhe kumanovarja
te uroj gjithe te mirat edhe shpresoj te ja kalofsh mire ne kete forum
xxx

----------


## s0ni

Miresevjen ne mezin tone.

----------


## Flava

mir se erdhe ne forumin ton te lezetshem :shkelje syri:  Befsh qejf

----------


## GoDDeSS

wow cfare emri interesant ;-)
Mire se erdhe dhe kalofsh sa me bukur ;-)

----------


## lulebore123

mire se erdhe 
befsh qejf ketu

----------


## rolua

mire se erdhe ne Forumin Shqiptare!

ja kalofsh sa me mire ketu midis nesh!



"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""roeli""""""""""""  """""""""""""""""""""""

----------


## nusret

mire se erdhe kumanuv  kalofshe mire ne ke te forume .

----------


## HANNIBAL2003

mire se erdhe 
ja kalofsh mire
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Kukesiane

Kumanovare kihsa nje kompliment per vuje per fjalet qe ek shkruar poshte nikun shqipaj 2 krenare dhe hape pv sis se me duket et njof  :buzeqeshje: befsh qef

----------


## elda

Mire se erdhe !

----------


## Shkelqesia_E_Tij

mire erdhe lal kalofsh mire ne kete forum ene bofsh qejf  :perqeshje:

----------


## bad-ervin

ja nje bresheri automatiku per te ardhuren e re midis nesh.
ja kalofsh mire midis nesh. ciao

----------


## Arjeta

Mire se na erdhe Kumanovare te pershendes me gjithe zemer lol ja kalofsh sa me mire ne mesin tone....Gjate vitit 99' kam banuar tek halla ime ne Kumanovë dhe me ka befasuar mikepritja e kumanovareve...keni nje rini te mrekulluar!

Te
fala
Arjeta

----------

